# Results for the Bowling Green Ohio Specialty Futurity/Maturity July 2, 2011 WITH PICS



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Saturday 7/2/11 Futurity/Maturity - petsinfocus' Photos


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

hi, I show ASL, i am having a hard time finding any dog or bitch on these pics that I like.
could be the photography???


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe most of the dogs that you are looking at are from German lines?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Danielle609 said:


> Maybe most of the dogs that you are looking at are from German lines?


Which dogs are you referring to? Most of the dogs at the Futurity/maturity are ASLs as the pictures reflect. Horsegirl shows ASLs also.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Samba said:


> Which dogs are you referring to? Most of the dogs at the Futurity/maturity are ASLs as the pictures reflect. Horsegirl shows ASLs also.


Sorry, I actually didn't even look at the pictures. But to be honest, I still don't have the eye to look at an ASL and German and point out the differences . I am was just assuming that if she didn't see anything she liked maybe they were German's since she likes the ASL. I guess that is what I get for assuming


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That's okay. I thought you might have missed the pics.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am going to go look at them now  Before I look though are these all ASL dogs?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I saw one on page four that looked kind of German. 

I do not think I would try to show under that judge, she seems to favor extreme angulation. 

I did like the second place teenage Futurity bitch on page two.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

maybe I was being awfully critical this morning (it was quite early , The males seemed quite bitchy and I saw a few bitches with course heads, I think the photography was a bit off as well the pictures look like they are taken at a funny angle.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

I was disapointed in the pigment of some of the dogs. I enjoyed the show and liked some of the dogs. There needs to be more consistancy in asl dogs im not a fan of some aspects of gsl dogs but they have come to a consensus on what they believe the dog should look like and you can tell at thier exabitions. Imho asl look so different from one state, show, or even dog to another.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Noodles said:


> I was disapointed in the pigment of some of the dogs. I enjoyed the show and liked some of the dogs. There needs to be more consistancy in asl dogs im not a fan of some aspects of gsl dogs but they have come to a consensus on what they believe the dog should look like and you can tell at thier exabitions. Imho asl look so different from one state, show, or even dog to another.


I agree , the states make such a difference. The shows are super fun though!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

You were at the show, noodles?


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

I was not showing just spectating. My good friend was showing her dog he took second in the Intermediate Futurity. Were you there?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I was....I ended up 5th in the Intermediate bitch class, after having to fight to be able to show my bitch at all!


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

What happened because I totally missed it!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I was told they never got my entry. So basically I drove 4 hours just to show in the futurity to be told "Sorry! Go home!"

I was livid, to say the least. We ended up calling the National Futurity chair, and she gave me permission to show Mogwai


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Oh man that sucks. I would have been furious. Do you have any pictures I don't recall your dog I would love to see her.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh my! I have had my entries missed before. Recently they cashed my check but then I was not in catalog! It has happened to two friends recently also! Now I start contacting early. Makes me feel like a pest but still. Don't leave home without entry confirmation s my new motto. Sorry you had it happen too! 

Once this happened to a friend and she had flown the dog to NY for the show. They finally did discover evidence that the club had received the entry. It worked out..she won. What a deal!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Selzer- I like the 2nd place teenage also(Michael handling). I looked at page 4 and thoight you might be looking at the Best Op bitch with Scotty. She is classic in type and black and tan. All American pedigree though.


Page 3 Third place Junior bitch is half German

picture # 18 is half German also


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Picture 34 Reserve maturity bitch is half German pedigree also.

All those I spotted oit of H. Gleason's male, Navigator.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Noodles, this is my bitch:









Samba, the SAME thing happened to me in Pennsylvania. Because of the mess in PA (I showed in the amateur up there), my entry did not get to Bowling Green.

Thank goodness for Carol Moore (she remembered talking to me about the problem...I told her about the issue MONTHS before these shows).


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

She is amazing! She seems to resemble Rhett a little... maybe I am just partial lol I love this look not to extreme but enough umph to get the job done ya know?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Samba said:


> Selzer- I like the 2nd place teenage also(Michael handling). I looked at page 4 and thoight you might be looking at the Best Op bitch with Scotty. She is classic in type and black and tan. All American pedigree though.
> 
> 
> Page 3 Third place Junior bitch is half German
> ...


Yeah, I was looking at the bitch on four. I can see some German in those other dogs, just none of them looked as German as that one, but she's all American, well what do ya know, or what I don't know. LOL!


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Hope I don't step on any toes but where's the dislike button?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> She is amazing!


Thanks  Unforunately, she will no longer be shown, as she is dysplastic


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Oh man thats awful. What are your plans now?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Try and find a home for her maybe *shrugs*. I've not had a show dog turn out yet, and am feeling like it's not much worth it at present.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It can be a tough go. My friend had a terrible run for several yesrs when trying to get a puppy. One after the othrr with something. It was a beat up, for sure.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Jakcie, she is gorgeous to me, my Bella is ASL, what does it mean when you say she is dysplastic? She has HD ?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, she has HD. Gorgeous though she may be, we have been considering trying to find her a new home. It just super blows.

There's no rule that says I cannot continue to show her, however, ethically, I feel I'm obligated not to.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Xeph said:


> There's no rule that says I cannot continue to show her, however, ethically, I feel I'm obligated not to.



I admire that. It takes a strong person to do so. Applause for the responsible owners who make the hard decisions!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, I understand do not breed her but what is wrong with showing, she looks lovely to me, all the best for her hope it will not be severe.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> what is wrong with showing


Conformation is supposed to be the evaluation of breeding stock. For one thing, she is not breedworthy. For another, whatever I'm exhibiting on the end of my lead I am promoting as quality. I do not think that she meets that criteria.

We also do not have the money to campaign a dog that we cannot breed.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Gotcha!! thanks for the insight I just have pets!!


----------

